# I've been Festooled!



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Where to put the sticker?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

At least they should have sent a shirt that says "I bought two grand in Festool and all I got was this stupid sticker!!"

I love my set up, I got the ETS150, round orbital. One of those two will be my next, probably the delta. You should look into the sandpaper systainer, I got the one for the 5" disks, it holds five grits and it is very handy.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I thought I ordered it, there was 1 item on backorder, reading the shipping slip I cant tell. I was doing so much clicking the day I ordered. I may have not added it.


----------



## Gramps (May 24, 2012)

What abrasives did you choose?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

MikeCalifornia said:


> At least they should have sent a shirt that says "I bought two grand in Festool and all I got was this stupid sticker!!"
> 
> I love my set up, I got the ETS150, round orbital. One of those two will be my next, probably the delta. You should look into the sandpaper systainer, I got the one for the 5" disks, it holds five grits and it is very handy.


I called Festool and asked them what they would give me for free since I just spent over 2 grand. They shipped us 2 more of those stickers and 2 shirts.

Hell a free systainer or the cheaper systainer cart would have been nice.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Where to put the sticker?



Congrats.


----------



## Paint Chip (Dec 25, 2013)

Congrats! Your really gonna enjoy those tools. I love all of mine. I called them up and ask them to mail me a winter beanie, they mailed me two!!


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Seems like you posted about this already, but please refresh my memory. 
What kind of work are you gearing up for with these? Looks like your going towards finish work? 

I'm considering upgrading to a Festool for drywall/trim sanding, just curious.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Cool thanks, I just want good tools. If I got that then I'm good to go.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Jmayspaint said:


> Seems like you posted about this already, but please refresh my memory.
> What kind of work are you gearing up for with these? Looks like your going towards finish work?
> 
> I'm considering upgrading to a Festool for drywall/trim sanding, just curious.


Got some finish work coming up. We are also getting into older homes with clapboard siding. Its long over do, should have got these a few years ago. But if you know how I operate, I move like molasses when it comes to stuff like this


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Man this co has really gotten painters to bite

I honesty think their products are over rated. ( not bad product ) but just over rated

U get a guy like top coat from tv who is compensated to spread the gospel and people Jump

It is a over priced vac and just sanders


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Phinnster said:


> Man this co has really gotten painters to bite
> 
> I honesty think their products are over rated. ( not bad product ) but just over rated
> 
> ...


Spend the money and try them before bashing them. They have a 30 day money back so why not. If you hate them return them.


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Spend the money Hugh?

I have three vacs and about five sanders. Been using this stuff before they inundated all paimt stores

I did not say the product was bad 
It is just over rated


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Sooooo what is the hype with festool? What makes these sanders soo much better than other sanders at home depot?

I checked out there website and really saw nothing interesting.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

richmondpainting said:


> Sooooo what is the hype with festool? What makes these sanders soo much better than other sanders at home depot?
> 
> I checked out there website and really saw nothing interesting.



Stick to your Home Depot sanders. I hear they're about to release the new line of scraper sander vac brush roller sprayer in all one GLORIOUS tool. That'll learn those Festools. 


Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

richmondpainting said:


> Sooooo what is the hype with festool? What makes these sanders soo much better than other sanders at home depot?
> 
> I checked out there website and really saw nothing interesting.


The comfort and dust collection is in a different league than that crap at HD. Festools are 90%+ dust containment. Dewalts less than 60%.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> The comfort and dust collection is in a different league than that crap at HD. Festools are 90%+ dust containment. Dewalts less than 60%.


Sand it and use a shop vac later....


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Its all about maintaining air quality for the technicias and those surrounding the work area. Some public projects require HEPA certified dust extractors. Wont even let you walk on the job with home depot stuff.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I can certainly see how in certain environments their dust collection sanders would be well worth the money.

However, their prices are a little nutty for certain things. Just checked out their site.

$635 for a 14.4v cordless impact driver?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I can certainly see how in certain environments their dust collection sanders would be well worth the money.
> 
> However, their prices are a little nutty for certain things. Just checked out their site.
> 
> $635 for a 14.4v cordless impact driver?


As if the Canadian prices for power tools in general isn't high enough. 

Does that include HST??


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Gough said:


> As if the Canadian prices for power tools in general isn't high enough.
> 
> Does that include HST??


I doubt it does. That's just the price they have on their website.

$1700 for a 12" miter saw. Wow.

Don't get me wrong, I'm sure the quality of the equipment is incredible. 100% out of my league I guess.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Guess you'd have to compare the specs of the miter saw and impact driver. Im not going to be cutting wood, just need some sanders. I understand the sticker shook, took me 2 years to pop on this deal. Actually, for what I got I don't think there all that over priced. Last month I just bought a 10 gal stainless steel Ridged vac for 300 bucks, a few more bills and you can get a HEPA dust extractor


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Guess you'd have to compare the specs of the miter saw and impact driver. Im not going to be cutting wood, just need some sanders. I understand the sticker shook, took me 2 years to pop on this deal. Actually, for what I got I don't think there all that over priced. Last month I just bought a 10 gal stainless steel Ridged vac for 300 bucks, a few more bills and you can get a HEPA dust extractor


Absolutely true about the specs on the tools. Not sure what they do differently in their design. I've just been surfing around on their website and have come to the conclusion that they've made their niche completely based on their dust extraction technology as it's available to be added on as an accessory to just about everything they make (obviously not impact drivers, etc.).

Honestly, I'd never even heard of them until I joined this site. I was just blown away that almost every tool they sell costs around 3-4 times as much as what I've always considered to be the best brands I thought were available.

I'm sure the sanders will be a great addition to your crew. Do they use proprietary sanding pads or can you just use any generic ones?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I always said no freaking way am I spending $500+ on a sander. We saw them for the first time in person at a BM seminar they had in Newburyport. I looked and was not impressed at all. After reading reviews on here and finally testing some out I was sold. Screw the cheap Dewalts for the type of work we do Festool only. The HEPA vacs I was interested in. we needed some thing else and it was half the cost of our other HEPA's.

As for their saws yes those are very expensive. This is where I spend cheap money. Black and Decker is what I go with. We don't do a lot of carpentry so these cheapo's will last us a long time.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Its all about maintaining air quality for the technicias and those surrounding the work area. Some public projects require HEPA certified dust extractors. Wont even let you walk on the job with home depot stuff.


Ahhh...yes...hospitals and things of that nature I could see the need.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

richmondpainting said:


> Ahhh...yes...hospitals and things of that nature I could see the need.


It also saves clean up times since all the dust is going right into the vac. Makes for a much cleaner work site.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

richmondpainting said:


> Ahhh...yes...hospitals and things of that nature I could see the need.


Yep, cold be an incredibly profitable niche market to explore. Hospitals, tech companies with banks of servers, dust free zones, etc. That would certainly make the dust extraction worth the investment.

I have to assume that all their equipment is incredibly high end and their assumption is that once you've bought into their brand, you'll spend the money on all their stuff. If Lee Valley sells it, you know it's got to be good quality.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

There are other vacs out there that cost way more. Heck, most good Kirbys cost more. I fully agree that it seems their prices across the board for all power tools may be disproportionately high, but when it comes to doing any lead removal and containment is a necessity, there's no better, more effective sander/vac combo I know of that can compare with Festool...if you're playing by the EPA's rules. 

The vacs you could use year-round on other non-related tasks if you needed to justify the expense. 


Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## dan-o (Sep 28, 2008)

I like Festools because they provide an integrated system that covers a wide variety of needs.
The products work great and are well designed.

The price is high, in part, to support the 3yr warranty service which we have used extensively to keep our machines running.
Given the amount and conditions of use our issues are acceptable, but only because getting them back on-line doesn't cost us much.

FYI, the '30 day no-risk trial' may protect you the buyer but the retailer gets stuck with the returned products. Festool doesn't buy them back, they basically become demo tools or need to be resold at a discount. Food for thought if you actually like your retailer.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

dan-o said:


> I like Festools because they provide an integrated system that covers a wide variety of needs.
> The products work great and are well designed.
> 
> The price is high, in part, to support the 3yr warranty service which we have used extensively to keep our machines running.
> ...


When we traded in the 2 RO150's the store owner never told us that other wise I may not have returned them.


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

dan-o said:


> FYI, the '30 day no-risk trial' may protect you the buyer but the retailer gets stuck with the returned products. Festool doesn't buy them back, they basically become demo tools or need to be resold at a discount. Food for thought if you actually like your retailer.


 I find that hard to believe. Not doubting your word but I can't believe Festool would stick all the retailers with returned tools. They always have "reconditioned tools" sales, I thought this is where those tools came from.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

richmondpainting said:


> Ahhh...yes...hospitals and things of that nature I could see the need.


No, not just hospitals... some private projects aswell... typically where the general public can be exposed to the work environment. I once painted a social security office, the building was privately owned leased to the government. One employee complained of headaches due to the air quality. The entire job got shut down, the ss employees got a mini paid vacation for a week. They wouldn't let any one into the building until the air was tested.


----------



## dan-o (Sep 28, 2008)

doctors11 said:


> I find that hard to believe. Not doubting your word but I can't believe Festool would stick all the retailers with returned tools. They always have "reconditioned tools" sales, I thought this is where those tools came from.


I'm just going on what the manager at my retailer told me when I asked how the program worked. It wasn't in the context of me asking with intention of returning, I was just curious. He's a friend so I just accepted it as truth.

I don't know where the reconditioned tools come from. The few listings I saw didn't really motivate me to purchase those vs new so maybe you're correct.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

richmondpainting said:


> Ahhh...yes...hospitals and things of that nature I could see the need.


Well, you certainly wouldn't want to spend that kind of money just to provide a safe and healthy work environment for the guys from the temp agency. That's why they call them temps.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

dan-o said:


> FYI, the '30 day no-risk trial' may protect you the buyer but the retailer gets stuck with the returned products. Festool doesn't buy them back, they basically become demo tools or need to be resold at a discount. Food for thought if you actually like your retailer.


Once a year Festool will advertise a "reconditioned" tool sale. My understanding from reading the advertisement is that they are the returned tools being sold. I'm not sure what to think of your information.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

The recon sale is on now. 


Sent from my blah blah blah


----------



## sjt2000 (Dec 7, 2012)

*I'm Hooked!!*

Never thought Festools were worth the extra expense until I tried
the vacuum and sanders. It is amazing how long the Festool sandpaper lasts, it actually saves you money.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

One of the first things I noticed after a full day of sanding with the RO125/150 in "aggressive" or RO mode is that they don't give you "sander hand". You know that pins and needles feeling when you pick something up.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

PRC said:


> One of the first things I noticed after a full day of sanding with the RO125/150 in "aggressive" or RO mode is that they don't give you "sander hand". You know that pins and needles feeling when you pick something up.


That's because the sander is vibration dampened, a sign of a quality tool. 

What you're missing with the Festool is HAVS (Hand Arm Vibration Syndrome) or "Reynaud's Phenomenon of Occupational Origin". With time, more of the circulation in your hands is damaged, "white finger" becomes "white hand".

One more reason to avoid cheap power tools.


More info than you wanted: http://www.ccohs.ca/oshanswers/phys_agents/vibration/vibration_effects.html


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Gough said:


> That's because the sander is vibration dampened, a sign of a quality tool.
> 
> What you're missing with the Festool is HAVS (Hand Arm Vibration Syndrome) or "Reynaud's Phenomenon of Occupational Origin". With time, more of the circulation in your hands is damaged, "white finger" becomes "white hand".
> 
> ...



Gough
I don't know how you find the time to learn all the stuff you know! It can't be by spending hours on PT!



Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Damon T said:


> Gough
> I don't know how you find the time to learn all the stuff you know! It can't be by spending hours on PT!
> 
> 
> ...


Damon,

I try to learn something every day...and I've been at it for a lot of days.

Burning the midnight oil, are we?


----------



## zoki4691 (Nov 3, 2014)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Where to put the sticker?


Hello . Congratulations on your purchase. :thumbup:
I love Festool tools . I built a portable table to work with the compartments Systeiner .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnhffUqXvjM&list=PLe4jWNE8Wc2GB9le2-v-VAD3JV2ZrHXWM


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I had a customer say to me today she was looking into Festool and should contact me about how we think they are. Of course the store wants the sale but have been having customers ask how well they work. The sales people know what Festool or us tell them. I gave her my opinion on what she was looking for and she called the store to place her order.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> I had a customer say to me today she was looking into Festool and should contact me about how we think they are. Of course the store wants the sale but have been having customers ask how well they work. The sales people know what Festool or us tell them. I gave her my opinion on what she was looking for and she called the store to place her order.


Commissions? Tell your Festool rep that one more sale they get as a direct result of your testimonial and you best be gettin some loot...or at least one of those cool boom arms I'm too cheap to buy.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Commissions? Tell your Festool rep that one more sale they get as a direct result of your testimonial and you best be gettin some loot...or at least one of those cool boom arms I'm too cheap to buy.


We get a decent deal on any attachments or sand paper. That is good enough for me. Plus it may be a way to get my foot in their door.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

We love these tools! A money saver for sure..... it has saved me at least 20 hours of clean up or the extra masking needed. Its sweet for drywall patches...... now im looking at what sanders i need/want


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

ewingpainting.net said:


> We love these tools! A money saver for sure..... it has saved me at least 20 hours of clean up or the extra masking needed. Its sweet for drywall patches...... now im looking at what sanders i need/want




Yep. They're like Lays Potato Chips. You can never have just 1. 


Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

True that! Just picked up my 2nd Midi and a RO90 yesterday. Debated getting the CT26 but will wait for next exterior season if we do more paint shaving.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm trying to decide if I should pick up a midi. Don't really need it for anything but the recertified's are at $291 right now. Tough to pass on at that price.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Well, that makes my decision easy....

All the midi's are gone.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Damon T said:


> True that! Just picked up my 2nd Midi and a RO90 yesterday. Debated getting the CT26 but will wait for next exterior season if we do more paint shaving.


Our 26 fills up in a day with the shaver alone, the 48 can go a couple days longer but damn is that bag heavy.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> Our 26 fills up in a day with the shaver alone, the 48 can go a couple days longer but damn is that bag heavy.



I can't imagine using larger than the 26. You'd need a spotter to empty the bag. 


Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Hines Painting said:


> I'm trying to decide if I should pick up a midi. Don't really need it for anything but the recertified's are at $291 right now. Tough to pass on at that price.



I forgot to check check the refurbished list, rats!


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Damon T said:


> I forgot to check check the refurbished list, rats!


Ya, they had minis for $261 as well.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Hines Painting said:


> Ya, they had minis for $261 as well.


I saw that and it was all very tempting but I had to pass. 

Nice looking pics Gabe, glad they are making you money.


----------

